# The Four Horseman All Straightened Out



## egyptiandan (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are the four Hermanns all straight. 
[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/fouramigos08b.jpg[/IMG]

Danny


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 28, 2008)

They all look great Dan. The black pigment on their carapaces resembles that of a T. hermanni hermanni a little bit.


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 28, 2008)

They look great!!! Such cuties!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

*wander lust* Gotta love baby torts!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 28, 2008)

Where exactly do you live, Danny? Do you lock your doors at night??


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris, Liz and Anja 

They do don't they Chris.

Kelly just know I'm a very light sleeper 

Danny


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 28, 2008)

They're all so cute!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is amazing that they go from being all out of wack to perfection in just a few days! Beautiful!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 29, 2008)

they are so lovely. Babies are the cutest. thanks for sharing the pics keep um coming.


----------

